# Drop W.10 ?



## Britfellow (Dec 26, 2013)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.9
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit, Build 18362, Installed 20200202152744.000000-300
Processor: Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU T4500 @ 2.30GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 10, CPU Count: 2
Total Physical RAM: 3 GB
Graphics Card: Mobile Intel(R) 4 Series Express Chipset Family (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM 1.1)
Hard Drives: C: 283 GB (228 GB Free);
Motherboard: Dell Inc. 0N7J7M, s/n 3LDYZM1.CN701660CG06T9.
System: Dell Inc., ver DELL - 27da090d, s/n 3LDYZM1
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Enabled and Updated
Hello Group, 

As you will see, my machine is an old laptop, currently running W.10, but very slow. I have been reading on another ... computer unrelated forum ... that some people have switched back to W.7 .
I understand that W.7 is now unsupported, what would be the difficulties / risks if I dropped W.10 and re installed W.7 ?. I have recently had some severe issues with W. 10 updates .

Thank you.


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

Britfellow said:


> .....................
> I understand that W.7 is now unsupported, what would be the difficulties / risks if I dropped W.10 and re installed W.7 ?. I have recently had some severe issues with W. 10 updates .
> 
> Thank you.


As Win 7 is no longer supported, over time there becomes more and greater vulnerabilities to malware, virus, Trojans and intrusion.
If you buy anything across the Internet, do online banking or have critical information on your computer, you eventually run the risk of becoming a victim.

IMO, it's better to correct your Win 10 installation now than try to make do with Win 7 if you use it online.
Or learn to use Linux, but reality...it's not for everyone. Linux isn't Windows. It's different and there is a learning curve to it.
I'm posting here at TSG using a Live Linux distribution, Xenialpup.

You might be better off just fixing what you have if you aren't comfortable with the idea of using Linux.
But either way, it's better not to go back to Win 7 for Internet usage.


----------



## Jack1000 (Feb 4, 2001)

Hi,

I am not a specs expert, but that machine does seem old. You really need AT LEAST 4 GB of RAM for Windows 10 to work well. I know that Microsoft says that it will work with as little as 1 GB of RAM, but it will be very very slow as you described. Windows 7 is no longer supported so you are at a security risk every day that you continue to use Windows 7 because there are no more updates for that OS.

Your best bet, go out and get a modern laptop from Dell for about $500 with a solid 8GB of RAM. It will have Windows 10, You will be secure with modern technology and up to date. A lot of times, these laptops, are not really designed to be opened up and modified as easily as desktops. They are a "Come as One" unit. You don't have enough RAM for Windows 10. My Toshiba laptop actually runs well on Windows 10 upgraded from Windows 8.1 with 4GB of RAM and a 500GB hard drive. But that was a Christmas gift for me back in December of 2014. So your laptop is probably even older than that. At this stage, and for security reasons, just go out and get a new Dell laptop PC with 8GB of RAM. You will have the modern stuff and your PC will be nice and fast. That is your best bet.

Jack


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm going to reopen this thread. The previous one was about a problem with Windows 10 update and asking to revert back to Windows 7 was only at the end. This thread already has some good information so we'll continue with this matter here in this thread.


----------



## Britfellow (Dec 26, 2013)

Thank you Cookiegal, and thanks to Johnny b and Jack 1000 for the information, all indications are that I would be ahead of the game if I buy a new, up to date machine, my current laptop was purchased in February 2011 ...soooo, yes, quite aged. Thank you to all parties for the education !.


----------



## Britfellow (Dec 26, 2013)

I received the below copy of a contact notification in my e-mail, but cannot find it in the Forum.
Thanks to The Digital Void for your comments …. the 120 GB SSD you describe , is that hardware to be installed INTO the machine ? … I joined this great group for advice and guidance …. I'm not sure that me education reaches to the point where I could accomplish what you are advising.... but many thanks anyway . 


I have seen windows 10 run on more outdated specs no problem...
3gb ram is sufficient enough although if you could put 2x 2GB sticks in it (for a toal of 4Gb) rather then 1GB+2GB you would see a slight increase in your performance...
I would guess your hard drive is starting to fail... Grab up a new 120GB SSD drive (now days for 30-40 bucks) and you will be amazed the difference in speed...
Use the Microsoft Windows 10 download tool and download a copy of windows 10 onto a USB stick or Burn it to dvd, and clean install windows 10 onto the new drive.


----------



## TheDigitalVoid (Feb 7, 2020)

Britfellow said:


> I received the below copy of a contact notification in my e-mail, but cannot find it in the Forum.
> Thanks to The Digital Void for your comments …. the 120 GB SSD you describe , is that hardware to be installed INTO the machine ? … I joined this great group for advice and guidance …. I'm not sure that me education reaches to the point where I could accomplish what you are advising.... but many thanks anyway .
> 
> I have seen windows 10 run on more outdated specs no problem...
> ...


I thought this was an old thread that's why I deleted my comment...
Yes, you would have to have it installed into the computer... It's not as hard as it might seem to sound... chances are you could do it, but does take some tinkering around putting it into the laptop and and going into the bios to boot up from the usb or dvd drive to install windows 10.. Some computers/laptops have an options to enter the boot menu by pressing F12 upon start up.. Phone around to some local repair shops or check out kijiji/facebook market place for an independent shop. Ask them what they charge to put in a ssd drive (That you have already purchased) and install windows.. 
Since you already have had windows 10 on this laptop and activated, you will be able to install another legit copy for free.. So make sure they dont charge you for windows 10. They should just charge you for installing windows 10 (usually 40 bucks) and installing the hard drive... Should cost you no more than 50 - 60 dollars plus what ever it cost you to buy and SSD Drive... you can pick up one of those off amazon pretty cheap.. you just need a 120GB SSD Drive...


----------



## TheDigitalVoid (Feb 7, 2020)

Don't know if we can post links on here... If not mod please take down...

Here is a 120GB Drive on amazon 
https://www.amazon.com/Kingston-120...e-bin:14027457011&rnid=6797515011&s=pc&sr=1-2


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

The installation of a drive in that laptop requires extensive dismantling, it is not simply a panel on the base, as with some laptops
https://downloads.dell.com/manuals/all-products/esuprt_laptop/esuprt_inspiron_laptop/inspiron-15-n5030_service manual_en-us.pdf
Removing the Hard Drive
1. Follow the instructions in Before You Begin.
2. Remove the battery (see Removing the Battery).
3. Remove the keyboard (see Removing the Keyboard).
4. Remove the two screws that secure the hard drive to the base of the computer
5. Remove the palm rest (see Removing the Palm Rest).
Here is the link to Dell for your Inspiron
https://www.dell.com/support/home/u...g/0-ZUYrSERqWG9qZzVYWmg4bGZqY1hkZz090/upgrade

Windows 10 on that computer will never run as windows 10 should and would on a more modern hardware setup
However it perhaps need NOT be as slow as you report it is.

*I appreciate you have marked the topic solved, but if you wish me to explore, with you why it may be so slow, I am more than ready to do so.*

My advice is that you most certainly do need more than 3GB of ram if possible
I would not advise the purchase of an SSD, as although you would IF ALL else was correct, notice some improvement in speed - it will NOT solve slow performance problems, due to other reasons. Additionally the SSD still relies on the CPU to process the information and the speed across the system bus
The benefits of an SSD in that laptop will be far less than in a more modern machine

*Please post back if you wish me to explore the possible reasons.*


----------



## Britfellow (Dec 26, 2013)

Many thanks to The Digital Void for your idea's on improving my laptop, always happy to learn something new.
Macboatmaster .... as my technical skills lie more in mechanical,and less in electronic / computer area's I would like to pursue your idea's on improving ...however small ... the performance of my laptop ... thank you.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Please confirm that Windows Defender is the ONLY anti virus in use and that NO other such programs are installed

2. Please list ANY third party apps installed that have any system maintenance ability, be them defrag apps, boosters - make it go faster type, registry cleaners etc.

3. Is it generally slow, slow only to load windows when you turn on, slow only when browsing etc. - please describe in detail

4. List please any particular problems you have noticed, or that have been reported by way of pop-up messages from the system such as - updates could not be installed - windows could not ? etc.
These often appear as numbers on the botton right of the taskbar and when you click the message opens


----------



## Jack1000 (Feb 4, 2001)

Britfellow said:


> I received the below copy of a contact notification in my e-mail, but cannot find it in the Forum.
> Thanks to The Digital Void for your comments …. the 120 GB SSD you describe , is that hardware to be installed INTO the machine ? … I joined this great group for advice and guidance …. I'm not sure that me education reaches to the point where I could accomplish what you are advising.... but many thanks anyway .
> 
> I have seen windows 10 run on more outdated specs no problem...
> ...


Hey Britfellow,

Let us know what you decide to do, whether it be a new laptop or a reformat/install of the existing system. Would still recommend a new machine. If not, you are going to be putting time and money into a system that is nine years old.

You are never ever going to get the modern full benefits of Windows 10 on such an old machine. My Toshiba laptop was just enough to pass the litmus test to be upgraded, but it came pre-installed with Windows 8.1 and is three years newer than your laptop. (purchased Christmas 2014.) I think it comes down to time, money, and _"geekiness"_ level of the user. Ask yourself how much is it worth it to hold on to nine year old system, when better and faster options are offered for an overall much better value and performance?

Most importantly, describe to use what you do regularly on that laptop? On mine, I just do general web-browsing, note-taking, and letter-writing, so moving from Windows 8.1 to Windows 10 on the same system was a logical choice, and it worked!

But if you are a gamer, or heavily into graphics, or modern technology that can only come about from a more modern OS, there is no doubt that in that case, you are wasting your time and money putting more energy and maintenance into that 2011 PC, and you would than NEED a NEW Windows 10 laptop with at least 8GB of RAM for modern usage.

Jack

PS. You should mark this "_unsolved"_ because there are still some great ideas here, which our community can contribute to your final decision!


----------



## Britfellow (Dec 26, 2013)

Macboatmaster said:


> 1. Please confirm that Windows Defender is the ONLY anti virus in use and that NO other such programs are installed
> 
> 2. Please list ANY third party apps installed that have any system maintenance ability, be them defrag apps, boosters - make it go faster type, registry cleaners etc.
> 
> ...


Thank you Macboatmaster.... currently the only " anti virus " app that I have installed is an Adware removal tool by TSA .exe, there are no other apps with system maintenance ability that I am aware of. 
Generally the machine is slow on start up, occasionally I get notification that " this page is not responding " ... that notification is not limited to one site. 
I recently ran a " system refresh " which involved re installing Windows .... that really did not make much difference...
This is the report that followed the refresh ....

Apps removed while resetting your PC
App name Publisher Version
Dell Dock Stardock Corporation 2.0
Garmin Express Garmin Ltd or its subsidiaries 6.9.1.0
Google Chrome Google LLC 79.0.3945.130
Lexmark Network Twain Scan Driver Lexmark International, Inc. 1.20.151.0
LibreOffice 6.1.3.2 The Document Foundation 6.1.3.2
Microsoft OneDrive Microsoft Corporation 19.222.1110.0006
Microsoft Visual C++ 2015 Redistributable (x86) - 14.0.24215 Microsoft Corporation 14.0.24215.1
Picasa 3 Google, Inc. 3.9
Skype version 8.56 Skype Technologies S.A. 8.56
SUPERAntiSpyware SUPERAntiSpyware.com 8.0.1024
Update for Windows 10 for x64-based Systems (KB4023057) Microsoft Corporation 2.59.0.0
Windows Driver Package - Dynastream Innovations, Inc. ANT LibUSB Drivers (04/11/2012 1.2.40.201) Dynastream Innovations, Inc. 04/11/2012 1.2.40.201
Windows Driver Package - Silicon Labs Software (DSI_SiUSBXp_3_1) USB (02/06/2007 3.1) Silicon Labs Software 02/06/2007 3.1
Sunday, February 2, 2020 2:57 PM

Skype has been re installed, the Lexmark printer was not un installed .

I hope that the above is good information for you. Thank you again.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Jack1000
I am working on it please see posts 9, 10 and 11


----------



## Britfellow (Dec 26, 2013)

Jack1000 said:


> Hey Britfellow,
> 
> Let us know what you decide to do, whether it be a new laptop or a reformat/install of the existing system. Would still recommend a new machine. If not, you are going to be putting time and money into a system that is nine years old.
> 
> ...


Thank you Jack..... I will see what the outcome of this exercise is before making any decision regarding replacing the laptop .... my usage is limited to .... e-mailing, Facebook, motorcycle Forum discussion participation, Web browsing , I am not a gamer, no graphics etc., this machine is adequate ...excepting for the slow operation. I have changed the " SOLVED" notification


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Britfellow
1. While you are working with me it is important that you do NOT make any changes other than those I suggest, otherwise there is no way that I can effectively offer help, as of course I will not know what the situation is.

YOUR first jobs
1. Uninstall all references to TSA
This I think is a program/app from Telus security
To do this follow here on settings
https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/help/4028054/windows-10-repair-or-remove-programs

see on that link uninstall from* settings page.* NOT control panel
Uninstall one of the TSA items and then unless you are instructed by pop up that a restart is required
uninstall the next

When you have completed the uninstall of the TSA items
right click the white Microsoft flag left of taskbar
shut down or sign out
select shut down BUT hold down your shift key down whilst doing so

This executes a full shutdown rather than windows 10 hybrid sleep
Step 1: Open Start menu, select *Power* button.

Step 2: Press and hold the *Shift* key on keyboard, while clicking on *Shut down*, and then release the *Shift* key to perform a full shutdown.

*UNLESS you experience any problems proceed to 2 below*

2. Open task Manager
Ctrl Alt Del
select STARTUP tab
post a list please of which items are ENABLED

again unless you experience problems proceed to next below BEFORE posting the list

3. go here
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/download/minitoolbox/
download Mini toolbox it will run on 10
right click the icon and click run as admin 
in the window that opens click to check* ONLY*
List installed programs
Last 10 event viewer
List devices

Click GO at the bootom of the window
Go to the desktop thee you will see the file created by Mini toolbox
open it
right click on the page 
select all
right click copy

and PASTE that and the list from Task manger to your reply please


----------



## Britfellow (Dec 26, 2013)

Thank you Macboatmaster .... following is the copy from Minitoolbox ...... the start up page from Task Manager lists ..... Microsoft One Drive, Skype and Windows Security notification. 
MiniToolBox by Farbar Version: 17-06-2016
Ran by James (administrator) on 08-02-2020 at 16:19:51
Running from "C:\Users\James\Downloads"
Microsoft Windows 10 Home (X64)
Model: Inspiron N5030 Manufacturer: Dell Inc.
Boot Mode: Normal
***************************************************************************

========================= Event log errors: ===============================

Application errors:
==================
Error: (02/08/2020 03:40:49 PM) (Source: VSS) (User: )
Description: Volume Shadow Copy Service error: Unexpected error calling routine CoCreateInstance. hr = 0x8007045b, A system shutdown is in progress.
.

Error: (02/08/2020 03:40:49 PM) (Source: VSS) (User: )
Description: Volume Shadow Copy Service information: The COM Server with CLSID {4e14fba2-2e22-11d1-9964-00c04fbbb345} and name CEventSystem cannot be started. [0x8007045b, A system shutdown is in progress.
]

Error: (02/08/2020 03:40:48 PM) (Source: VSS) (User: )
Description: Volume Shadow Copy Service error: Unexpected error calling routine CoCreateInstance. hr = 0x8007045b, A system shutdown is in progress.
.

Error: (02/08/2020 03:40:48 PM) (Source: VSS) (User: )
Description: Volume Shadow Copy Service information: The COM Server with CLSID {4e14fba2-2e22-11d1-9964-00c04fbbb345} and name CEventSystem cannot be started. [0x8007045b, A system shutdown is in progress.
]

Error: (02/08/2020 03:09:52 PM) (Source: ESENT) (User: )
Description: svchost (6416,R,98) TILEREPOSITORYS-1-5-18: Error -1023 (0xfffffc01) occurred while opening logfile C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\TileDataLayer\Database\EDB.log.

Error: (02/08/2020 02:54:00 PM) (Source: ESENT) (User: )
Description: svchost (6344,R,98) TILEREPOSITORYS-1-5-18: Error -1023 (0xfffffc01) occurred while opening logfile C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\TileDataLayer\Database\EDB.log.

Error: (02/08/2020 02:46:39 PM) (Source: ESENT) (User: )
Description: svchost (6344,R,98) TILEREPOSITORYS-1-5-18: Error -1023 (0xfffffc01) occurred while opening logfile C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\TileDataLayer\Database\EDB.log.

Error: (02/08/2020 02:13:05 PM) (Source: ESENT) (User: )
Description: svchost (5996,R,98) TILEREPOSITORYS-1-5-18: Error -1023 (0xfffffc01) occurred while opening logfile C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\TileDataLayer\Database\EDB.log.

Error: (02/08/2020 10:19:27 AM) (Source: ESENT) (User: )
Description: svchost (8604,R,98) TILEREPOSITORYS-1-5-18: Error -1023 (0xfffffc01) occurred while opening logfile C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\TileDataLayer\Database\EDB.log.

Error: (02/08/2020 10:03:35 AM) (Source: ESENT) (User: )
Description: svchost (5480,R,98) TILEREPOSITORYS-1-5-18: Error -1023 (0xfffffc01) occurred while opening logfile C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\TileDataLayer\Database\EDB.log.

System errors:
=============
Error: (02/08/2020 04:12:51 PM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: The Downloaded Maps Manager service hung on starting.

Error: (02/08/2020 01:43:09 PM) (Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power) (User: )
Description: 4

Error: (02/08/2020 11:09:08 AM) (Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power) (User: )
Description: 4

Error: (02/08/2020 10:30:35 AM) (Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power) (User: )
Description: 4

Error: (02/07/2020 10:02:18 PM) (Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power) (User: )
Description: 4

Error: (02/07/2020 07:34:04 PM) (Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power) (User: )
Description: 4

Error: (02/07/2020 05:48:14 PM) (Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power) (User: )
Description: 4

Error: (02/07/2020 05:12:01 PM) (Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power) (User: )
Description: 4

Error: (02/07/2020 04:39:58 PM) (Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power) (User: )
Description: 4

Error: (02/07/2020 11:31:57 AM) (Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power) (User: )
Description: 4

Microsoft Office Sessions:
=========================
Error: (02/08/2020 03:40:49 PM) (Source: VSS)(User: )
Description: CoCreateInstance0x8007045b, A system shutdown is in progress.

Error: (02/08/2020 03:40:49 PM) (Source: VSS)(User: )
Description: {4e14fba2-2e22-11d1-9964-00c04fbbb345}CEventSystem0x8007045b, A system shutdown is in progress.

Error: (02/08/2020 03:40:48 PM) (Source: VSS)(User: )
Description: CoCreateInstance0x8007045b, A system shutdown is in progress.

Error: (02/08/2020 03:40:48 PM) (Source: VSS)(User: )
Description: {4e14fba2-2e22-11d1-9964-00c04fbbb345}CEventSystem0x8007045b, A system shutdown is in progress.

Error: (02/08/2020 03:09:52 PM) (Source: ESENT)(User: )
Description: svchost6416,R,98TILEREPOSITORYS-1-5-18: C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\TileDataLayer\Database\EDB.log-1023 (0xfffffc01)

Error: (02/08/2020 02:54:00 PM) (Source: ESENT)(User: )
Description: svchost6344,R,98TILEREPOSITORYS-1-5-18: C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\TileDataLayer\Database\EDB.log-1023 (0xfffffc01)

Error: (02/08/2020 02:46:39 PM) (Source: ESENT)(User: )
Description: svchost6344,R,98TILEREPOSITORYS-1-5-18: C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\TileDataLayer\Database\EDB.log-1023 (0xfffffc01)

Error: (02/08/2020 02:13:05 PM) (Source: ESENT)(User: )
Description: svchost5996,R,98TILEREPOSITORYS-1-5-18: C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\TileDataLayer\Database\EDB.log-1023 (0xfffffc01)

Error: (02/08/2020 10:19:27 AM) (Source: ESENT)(User: )
Description: svchost8604,R,98TILEREPOSITORYS-1-5-18: C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\TileDataLayer\Database\EDB.log-1023 (0xfffffc01)

Error: (02/08/2020 10:03:35 AM) (Source: ESENT)(User: )
Description: svchost5480,R,98TILEREPOSITORYS-1-5-18: C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\TileDataLayer\Database\EDB.log-1023 (0xfffffc01)

=========================== Installed Programs ============================

Google Chrome (HKLM-x32\...\Google Chrome) (Version: 80.0.3987.87 - Google LLC)
Google Update Helper (HKLM-x32\...\{60EC980A-BDA2-4CB6-A427-B07A5498B4CA}) (Version: 1.3.35.441 - Google LLC) Hidden
Microsoft OneDrive (HKCU\...\OneDriveSetup.exe) (Version: 19.222.1110.0006 - Microsoft Corporation)
Skype version 8.56 (HKLM-x32\...\Skype_is1) (Version: 8.56 - Skype Technologies S.A.)

========================= Devices: ================================

**** End of log ****


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. disable
microsoft one drive and skype on startup

Your computer is not capable of running these programs at startup and it is not necessary to do so.
Even if we get it running, as good as possible on that hardware, your system will not effectively run SKYPE or indeed One Drive.

2.You are on windows 10 home but as you have build 18362 you should be able to pause updates
see screenshot
go settings far right corner of taskbar click and then click - all settings - then click update and security
then on the first pane as you can see on the screenshot click advanced options then click for two days until 10 February then exit out










then reboot on full shut down as before 
power on

Report please on any noticeable change good or otherwise in progress of boot from power to desktop loading
Also please report on how browsing is

OR any other change you notice.

THIS is only really the start of the procedure and there is I am sure a lot more checking and possibly changing to do before we can establish how the system will run when we have done all possible

THERE is one aspect that would probably increase performance on the internet
The wireless on that laptop will not provide as good, or reliable connection as hardwired would

IF YOU have an ethernet cable connect that to your modem router and compare performance 
The right of taskbar will of course tell you how you are connected 
As I am sure you know wireless is the left facing arc of quarter circles and the ethernet hard wired is the box.

Click the indicator if it is still on wireless - network and sharing centre
change adapter settings
disable wireless adapter
enable ethernet

THIS presumes you are using the integrated wireless as originally in the laptop and not some usb adapter.
I do not know that laptop from the aspect of the keyboard but once you are connected ethenret it is likely there is a key to turn of wireless and you could of course use that


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

Macboatmaster said:


> THERE is one aspect that would probably increase performance on the internet
> The wireless on that laptop will not provide as good, or reliable connection as hardwired would
> 
> IF YOU have an ethernet cable connect that to your modem router and compare performance
> ...


To increase the mobility of the laptop, adding an 802.11ac USB WIFI dongle would increase the speed and reliability of the wireless connection. You could walk the OP through the setup.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I've got an N5030 myself, the key combo to switch wireless on & off is Fn + F2


----------



## Britfellow (Dec 26, 2013)

Macboatmaster said:


> 1. disable
> microsoft one drive and skype on startup
> 
> Your computer is not capable of running these programs at startup and it is not necessary to do so.
> ...


I have followed your instruction, the wireless was disabled some time ago, using ethernet cable now. Upon re boot there was a delay of a minute before the desktop loaded, none of the desktop icons loaded at first, then the desktop populated gradually. I clicked on "all settings " to check that ethernet was enabled, upon returning to the desktop I found that the desktop icons have disappeared, and I now how this desktop .... see the attached screenshot


----------



## Britfellow (Dec 26, 2013)

When I click on the third icon down on the left side ...All apps ... I get this desktop.....see screen shot....


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Lance1


Macboatmaster said:


> THIS presumes you are using the integrated wireless as originally in the laptop and not some usb adapter.


You will perhaps not be surprised to know, that the above, is evidence of the fact that your suggestion


Lance1 said:


> To increase the mobility of the laptop, adding an 802.11ac USB WIFI dongle would increase the speed and reliability of the wireless connection. You could walk the OP through the setup.


was already in my mind if necessary
Nevertheless thank you for your post


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Britfellow
It appears to me that you have somehow enabled tablet mode
click the icon far right of the taskbar - to the right of the clock
On the choices you may well have tablet mode
if it is so set it will likely be blue and show on
Click it to turn off

If tablet mode is not there click all settings
then on left pane you will see tablet mode
click that and turn off from there on main pane using drop arrow


----------



## Britfellow (Dec 26, 2013)

Spot on Macboatmaster ! …. somehow tablet mode was enabled …. no doubt my fumbling !.... thank you.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers
Please do the following
1.
To disable apps at startup on Windows 10, use these steps:
I know you did this in task manager start up, but please check again as below


Open *Settings*.
Click on *Apps*.
Click on *Startup*.
Click the *Sort by* menu and select the *Startup impact* option.
Turn off the toggle switch for any application that's not a priority (especially those marked as "High impact").
Restart the computer
2. Disable relaunch apps at startup

Open *Settings*.
Click on *Sign-in options*.
Under the "Privacy" section, turn off the *Use my sign-in info to automatically finish setting up my device and reopen my apps after an upgrade or restart* option.
I know it says setting up device nut it also applies to restarts
3. Disable background apps
These apps will always be running and you should turn off any you do not use .
DO NOT TURN OFF windows security

Open *Settings*.
Click on *Privacy*.
Click on *Background apps*.
Turn off the toggle switch for the apps you want to prevent from running in the background.
4. READY BOOST
This will probably be the largest advantage to your system
You need a USB flash drive you do not want for anything else
Connect the USB flash drive, if you already have one even if it is only 6GB that will do, you can use a larger one to test it for signs of improvement in your speed of the system, but it is of no benefit to commit a large one to the purpose.


Open *File Explorer*.
Click on "This PC" from the left pane.
Under the "Devices and drives" section, right-click the USB flash drive, and select the *Properties* options.
Click on the *ReadyBoost* tab.
Select the *Dedicate this device to ReadyBoost* option.
Click the Apply and Ok button

Shut down - full shutdown as previously described
Power on.
Test performance of loading from power to desktop
and how the laptop generally repsonds.


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

Macboatmaster said:


> Lance1
> 
> You will perhaps not be surprised to know, that the above, is evidence of the fact that your suggestion
> 
> ...


Sorry.... My old eyes didn't catch that.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Britfellow
How is it going I see you have seen my post 26
PLEASE do let me know if you have any question, queries or problems


----------



## Britfellow (Dec 26, 2013)

Macboatmaster said:


> Britfellow
> How is it going I see you have seen my post 26
> PLEASE do let me know if you have any question, queries or problems


I apologise for the delay, Sunday is a busy domestic / garden day around here !, I am just about to begin following your instruction. The only Flash drive available at my local electronics store is a 16 Gb, perhaps overkill for my needs, but there we are.


----------



## Britfellow (Dec 26, 2013)

I have followed your instruction up to, and beyond " Cick the apply and OK " buttons ".... the Flash drive is still connected, OK to remove before I shut down ?. Thank you.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

No need for apologies - I had a slight worry that you had missed the post 26, having looked at the thread and seen 27 and 28
It does not matter which flash pen you use, it was merely me pointing out that if you had two then use the smaller one

You have to have it connected to use it as ready boost
Unless you need it leave it connected

At your convenience now - test its responsiveness - the laptop I mean
the flash pen is effectively running as more ram.


----------



## Britfellow (Dec 26, 2013)

Thank you, I will shut down per the earlier described method and will report back as to performance. Thank you again.
A question regarding Flash drives .... are they reusable ?, what happens to unused capacity ?.... sorry if this is hi jacking the original post.


----------



## Britfellow (Dec 26, 2013)

As I stated .... following are the results ... from Power On to sign in page took one minute and twenty seconds, sign in page to desktop twenty seconds, selecting Google icon to opening the page ... twenty seconds.
Thereafter the machine seems to be a lot faster in operation, page loading is definitely faster .... and seems to get faster the longer the machine is used ?.
I am happy with the results of improvement process.
Considering the age of the machine, and Windows 10 .... I am pleased.
Thank you !!.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

SORRY
If I missed


Britfellow said:


> As I stated .... following are the results ...


I never saw the results before

I am very pleased for you there are a couple of more jobs to do, do you wish to continue now or tomorrow about 1800UK time
I am not online Tuesday

Yes flash drives are reusable but the one you use for ready boost is best kept just for that purpose
as per


Macboatmaster said:


> Select the *Dedicate this device to ReadyBoost* option.


----------



## Britfellow (Dec 26, 2013)

Sorry ...my wording could have been clearer ... I had not posted results previously.
If we can pick up again tomorrow ... 1800 hrs UK time, 1300 hrs here.
If you wish to post instructions now, that I can run later, that's fine.

I do have another flash drive that I backed up my laptop onto when I was going to run a re set programme, I have no idea how much capacity is left on that flashdrive.
Thank you for your time and help .... pick up Monday, 1800 hrs.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers
I will post the next steps sometime before then

There are only a couple of other steps to take

However there is also a check or two to make
so after carrying out those you can test it for a couple of days and perhaps we can talk again on Wednesday.

*Caution* - you can read all manner of suggestions on the web and indeed you may see various suggestions made on sites, such as this one.
My advice is to stay well away from changing any windows services or changing any registry keys.

ALSO I advise as I said previously stay well away from any software that offers to make windows faster or maintain the computer
W INDOWS 10 manages its own system very well from the aspect of maintenance, file structure checking, defrag, and many other aspects are all dealt with automatically.

You can use any flash pen - format it and then connect and follow as before - dedicate to readyboost
WARNING
I am sure you know but when you format it - all data on it is wiped.

AS I said pleased it has worked for you, and thank you for your appreciation.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

This post is NOT part of the jobs you need to do
See the next post for that
The ram currently in your laptop - the 3 GB is
317-5519 : 3GB Shared Dual Channel DDR3 a t 1333MHz
*Part Number* *Description* *Quantity*
560NY DIMM, 2GB,1333MHZ,256X64,8K,204 1
3D9HM DIMM, 1G,1333,128X64,8,204,1RX8 1

You can have that changed to the max of 8GB
HOWEVER I have read the service manual I attached on my previous post and EVEN to replace that ram you need to remove the keyboard
THIS is not a job that I would advise you to undertake, not having experience of such

The cost of having someone fit the ram I estimate at 60$ to 80$ plus the cost of the ram
I base that on approx. for someone who is familiar with the job on 1/1.30hrs labour - however I do not know the charge for labour in your part of the world.

The ram is here - only of course an example
https://www.crucial.com/usa/en/compatible-upgrade-for/Dell/inspiron-n5030#MEMORYFilters
as you can see approx. $48

You may agree with me that the job is not worthwhile.
If you could do it yourself or get a friend to do it for just the cost of the ram - then I consider it would be.
It would work even better than it does now - with more actual ram.

Although ReadyBoost is effectively increasing it, but it is not as good as actually having the physical ram.


----------



## Britfellow (Dec 26, 2013)

I will be sure to follow your direction, and I will NOT be using any online offerings of faster / better / more secure !.
As interesting as the upgrade to 8GB sounds, I have neither the skills required, or the inclination to outlay $$ on an aging machine, the current improvement ...thanks to your expertise ... is sufficient for my purpose.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Next steps

1. Search indexing is what allows you to search for a particular picture - jpeg or file or more or less anything else on your computer
*So you would open File explorer and then choose where to search as per my screenshot







* 
where I would then if I typed in where the red arrow is be searching C drive as you can see
Or I can choose where to search.
It is useful, especially if you wish to find a particular file and you are not sure where it is
However for more general use, you no doubt of course know where most of the pics, docs, etc are and can go straight to them

Search indexing uses resources and is more or less constantly running.
It can be that on a computer such as yours with low resources that turning off indexing gives you just that little extra performance
Even if you turn it OFF, you can still search it is simply that it takes the system longer to find what you have requested.

You can consider it like the index in a book.
It is far quicker to refer to the index to find something in the book, than it is to scab through the book
That is the basics of the windows indexing

I suggest you try it and see how it goes. Especially if you do not use search you may as well turn it off.

Open *Settings*.
Click on *Search*.
Click on *Search Windows*.
Under the "More Search Indexer Settings" section, click the *Advanced Search Indexer Settings* option.
Click the *Modify* button.
Click the *Show all locations* button
Clear all the selected locations. by unchecking the boxes to the left of the locations
Click the *OK* button.
Click the *Close* button

*2. The other tasks are just to ensure all is OK
System File Check*
Open a cmd prompt with admin rights - the cmd window will have Administrator Command Prompt on the top bar
You cannot run the command from a standard command prompt, when the window does not have the word Adminstrator

Open *Start*.
Search for *Command Prompt*, right-click the top result, and click the *Run as Administrator* option.
Type the following command to repair the installation and press *Enter*:

*sfc /scannow*
If that command reports that all system files are in order, then all is OK

If it reports errors could not be fixed then proceed as below 
 You do not of course need to reopen the command prompt as you will still be in the command window so now copy and paste to save you working out spacing the command shown below - which is Deployment Imaging Servicing - this uses the internet to download anything necessary from Microsoft so you must be connected when you run the DISM command 

Open *Start*.
Search for *Command Prompt*, right-click the top result, and click the *Run as Administrator* option.
Type the following command to repair the installation and press *Enter*:

*DISM /Online /Cleanup-image /Restorehealth*

 If that now reports errors have been fixed and all is in order - that is now good.
 If the sfc /scannow reports errors could not be fixed and the DISM still reports errors could NOT be fixed then post please and I will attempt to fix what these errors are.
 It being a more or less fresh install you did, there should NOT be any errors.
3. You will remember that we paused updates until the 10 Feb - so they should now be back on automatically, check that they are not still shown as paused

4. Check on settings - updates and security - then on left pane windows security
that there are no warnings shown on main pane
then click the button open windows security
The only warning if you are NOT signed in with a Microsoft account - should be on account protection and you can if you wish dismiss that warning so that it does not appear as a pop-up on the lower right of the taskbar.

IF there are any other warnings please post.

5. I do not recommend you reinstall Super Anti Spyware. IMHO it was an excellent program on 7, but originally it was ONLY an anti spyware/adware program
It is not now and scans for all manner of undesirable issues.
I and it is ONLY my opinion have found it a little too searching and I believe it often selects false positives.
Of course the free edition provides no real time protection and is a scan on demand only.

I would reply on Defender the included protection with 1o.
Its overriding advantage is that it is 100% compatible with 10 - 100% of the time.
AND in independent testing it as scored highly.

Finally I hope all continues to be well and running smoothly.
IF you use the laptop on battery only
It is always a good idea to pause updates, whilst you are so using it
Then after you have finished your use for the session, or as suits you, connect mains power and resume updates.

ALL the best - enjoyed working with you.
Great desktop wallpaper - if by chance that is where you live - I am envious.


----------



## Britfellow (Dec 26, 2013)

Good day Macboatmaster...I hope that all is well with you.
I have followed your instruction up to System File Check, there is no Command Prompt listing in the Start menu, thyat, I believe is replaced by Windows Power Shell ..Admin ??
I entered the command and the screen shot shows the result ....


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

you have not put the space in the command
sfc (space)/scannow

so it is sfc /scannow
and not

sfc/scannow

Re powershell it is replaced if you have set so, or for some reason the system gas set it (see screenshot)
You can still get to cmd by typing it in the "Search the web and your PC on taskbar"


----------



## Britfellow (Dec 26, 2013)

THAT"S how I get into trouble !.... this is a screen shot following the correct command ....I'm not sure what it means ?


----------



## Britfellow (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Now you have put
sfc (space)/(space)scannow

take your time PLEASE it is 
as I said
sfc(space)/scannow


----------



## Britfellow (Dec 26, 2013)

I apologise for my carelessness .... this is the screenshot following the command.....


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Good all is in order as you can see with the system file check
All you have to do now is check that updates are back on they should be as I said and check Security

Cheers


----------



## Britfellow (Dec 26, 2013)

I have checked the updates .... it was still paused, so I have cancelled that pause and also checked Security .... all is well.
Thank you so much for your help and education !. 
You now move into my group of admired Welshmen .... Owain Glyndwr, Dylan Thomas, Harry Secombe, the choral voices of the Rhondda Valley, et al !.
The wallpaper is my home village of Norton , near Stockton -on -Tees, County Durham , we lived there before moving to the 'States ..forty years ago !.... when we get home sick the photo helps !.
Thank you again, very much appreciated.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers
Do not know Norton - but it looks great
You will have seen my post about if you need to open cmd prompt

Any problems, you know where I am
Mark it solved please at your convenience.


----------



## Britfellow (Dec 26, 2013)

I have copied our discussions and the information therein .

I will mark " SOLVED " when I close .
Thank you.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Received from Britfellow


> I have a specific question for you .... I have the flash drive still plugged into my laptop.... as you directed .... is it ok to unplug it to use the USB port for my camera ?....will I need to do anything after if unplug the flash drive ?.


REPLY
*Yes that is OK - PLEASE read all the post BEFORE you disconnect the Ready Boost Flash pen*



> It does not matter which flash pen you use, it was merely me pointing out that if you had two then use the smaller one
> You have to have it connected to use it as ready boost
> *Unless you need it leave it connected*


and as it is the USB port you need rather than the actual flash pen, you may indeed simply shut down and disconnect it or safely remove it from the notifications area.
click the up arrow on the notifications area then click the USB icon

Use the USB port as you wish

When ready insert the USB flash pen dedicated to ready boost and check that it is again appearing on This Computer
Right click it click properties
Ready Boost Tab
*and ensure ALL is now, as was shown BEFORE you disconnected it. (Therefore check before you disconnect it - although it should return when reconnected to as is now *
If necessary clicking apply and OK

I cannot remember NOW, after all this time, but am I not right in thinking that the laptop has 3 USB ports

Finally
Best wishes
Hope you and yours can stay safe in this crisis.


----------



## Britfellow (Dec 26, 2013)

I still have the flash drive plugged into my laptop, I'm not sure what the technical term is for adding the flash drive, I would like to upload some photographs from my camera to my laptop, I will need to unplug the flash drive to do that. Is it safe to unplug the flash drive ?, will I need to do anything IF I unplug the flash drive.
Thank you.


----------



## Britfellow (Dec 26, 2013)

You are correct !.... there are 3 USB ports, I have one permanently connected to my printer / scanner, one connected to the Logitech mouse, the other is occupied by the flash drive ….. un plugging the mouse will be the obvious choice !
Thank you for waking me up !.

Best wishes to you and yours,
Be safe from the scourge, stay healthy.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

You can unplug the ready boost if you wish
Just follow the procedure I outlined


----------



## Britfellow (Dec 26, 2013)

Thank you for your kind help, I used the mouse USB connection .... all ok !.

Thanks again,
Be safe.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers
Pleased to have assisted you again, albeit this time with a minor query.
May I presume that the laptop is still performing to your satisfaction.


----------



## Britfellow (Dec 26, 2013)

That was a careless query, had I looked more closely I would have remembered the THREE USB ports !.
The laptop is running well, it is only a little slow on initial start up ….after each session I always do a " Shutdown ", is this necessary ?. I do not close a session by switching off at the power button.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

If you mean the full shutdown procedure I sent you for use after the various stages we went through on the topic
NO
In normal use just shutdown as you did
Please explain more fully the aspect of which it is slow on initial startup
By that I mean - slow to get to which screen OR slow to complete the loading of windows to the desktop - but OK up to then.


----------



## Britfellow (Dec 26, 2013)

Thank you for your reply .... at the end of a session I only use " Shutdown ", I don't hold the " shift " key as directed in your earlier responses.
The machine is slow initially from the sign in page, generally taking approx 1 1/2 minutes to get to the desk top page. Occasionally , from the desk top page, opening Google is slow .... but nothing that is consistent or a long period.
Generally, I am happy with the machines performance .... much better than before your help !. 
I'm not entirely convinced that my IP is not controlling the speed of the internet service, friends with newer machines have noticed... from time to time ... that the internet service seems slow .

Be safe, stay healthy.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

The speed of the connection is bound to be slower on your laptop compared with more modern ones as your wireless adapter card will be of such that it can only operate at the lower speeds.

Press Crtl Alt and Del
keys
then select task manager
then select startup tab 
which items of those listed are shown enabled please


----------



## Snuffleufflegus (Apr 1, 2017)

Try a clean boot and see if it still loads as slow from the logon page to the desktop.
This will determine whether a program or other is interfering with startup.
This is similar to starting in safe mode but provides more control over which services and programs run at startup to help isolate startup issues.


----------



## Britfellow (Dec 26, 2013)

Thank you for your reply ..... the only function enabled is the Windows Security , start up impact is shown as Low.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

snuffleufflegus
*Please do not think that I am saying that your suggestion for a clean boot is not valid in certain circumstances*
However you will see that after quite an amount of work I got the laptop running acceptably well for its age with Windows 10
The problem NOW is so apparently slight compared with the situation that prevailed at first before I started that Britfellow did not even mention it
until I asked having advised on the USB readyboost issue, -
HOW is it doing.


> May I presume that the laptop is still performing to your satisfaction.


The reply was


> it is only a little slow on initial start up


*I appreciate that Britfellow mentions 1 1/2 minutes but although that sounds long we must remember that 90 seconds is NOT bad for a laptop of that genre*

A clean boot although it can be used for other purposes is generally an attempt to ascertain the cause of a program/app - game etc not running correctly or not even loading
and for general problems relating to such issues

https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/help/929135/how-to-perform-a-clean-boot-in-windows


> A "clean boot" starts Windows with a minimal set of drivers and startup programs, so that you can determine whether a background program is interfering with your game or program.





> This is similar to starting Windows in Safe Mode , but provides you more control over which services and programs run at startup to help you isolate the cause of a problem.


Although it may be used for severe problems in completing windows loading, because of the way it works, it is IMHO not a valid approach for the issue in this instance.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Britfellow
Go as here please


----------



## Britfellow (Dec 26, 2013)

Thank you Macboatmaster ... I have followed your instruction .... i.e. Turn on fast start up is now not greyed out. I will advise you of apparent changes at the next session.
Thank you again .... I am gaining knowledge as I go through these steps !.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

The question is - NOT was it greyed out, but WAS it checked as on my screenshot note


----------



## Britfellow (Dec 26, 2013)

Again ...I apologise for being obtuse !....this is a screen shot of the current settings on my laptop


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Perverse as it may sound
IF fast startup WAS turned on - before I asked you to check
Go back please and UNCHECK it
and save changes.


----------



## Britfellow (Dec 26, 2013)

Now I'm really confused !.... but you are the expert, I have unchecked Fast start up, and saved changes. I will advise of any changes that I experience.

Thank you .


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

To try and make it more clear

1. My last post asked - because it was still NOT entirely clear to me if it was originally OFF and you turned it ON at my request, or if it was ALREADY ON


Macboatmaster said:


> IF fast startup WAS turned on - before I asked you to check


Go back and turn it OFF - 


Macboatmaster said:


> Go back please and UNCHECK it
> and save changes.


2. Firstly I said 
IF Fast startup is NOT checked - in other words NOT turned ON, then click to check the box - to TURN IT ON and save changes

The reason being that sometimes laptops like you have perform the loading of Windows from the log-in screen a little quicker with fast startup ON
However, this depends on a number of things and without complicating the issue by explaining in technical terms the simple issue is

IF Fast startup was already Turned on - when you went to Control Panel and power options, then TURN IT OFF and check the speed issue

IF However Fast Startup was NOT turned on when you went to it as above, then leave it ON (or turn it back on now) and check the speed of loading your desktop


----------



## Britfellow (Dec 26, 2013)

I apologise for my errors .... the " Fast start up " box was originally checked, I unchecked it. That slowed down the machine considerably.
From powering on, through to the desktop page took 2 mins 5 secs.
Selecting the Google icon, to opening the Google search page took 45 secs.

I operated the " shutdown " function .... even that operation took 20 secs.
I restarted the machine, went back to settings and checked the fast start up box.
I then selected " shutdown " ... that operation took less than 8 secs., I then restarted the machine, from power on, through sign on, to the desktop took 85 secs. 
Selecting the Google icon to opening the Google search page took 12 secs.
Actual search functions are quite smooth and relatively fast .... i.e. from typing in a search request to finding a web site page takes only a few seconds.

I hope that this covers the subject and answers any questions, or makes clear what I did, and did not do.

As the machine stands now, I am satisfied that it is as good as it is going to be for an aging machine, for my purposes it is adequate.

Thank you for your help .... and patience !.

Be safe and healthy.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

You are a great person to work with
PLEASE do not apologise, there is no need
Go to diskcleanup

right click it and click run as admin
Let it scan the C drive and then ON ALL entries where it indicates that items for cleanup have been found there will be a listing in the right coloumn for space to be cleaned
You will likely find that all those boxes are check marked in the left column
If any are NOT checked BUT have space gained shown in the right column please post what they are

To access diskcleanup
type disk in the white - type here to search on the taskbar
It will likely appear above -
*Disk Clean-up app*

right click it and click run as admin.

THIS IS NOT about gaining space on the drive, some items on disk clean-up when cleaned slightly improve loading times and general performance

If you find it does and you have to shut down and restart after running diskcleanup for it to take effect, then run this - once a month,
More often than that is not necessary.


----------



## Britfellow (Dec 26, 2013)

I ran the disk clean up ... follows is a screen shot of approx half of the resulting display .....I will screen shot the balance ... if I can ! ...... 1st shot .....


----------



## Britfellow (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## Britfellow (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## Britfellow (Dec 26, 2013)

This shot completes the run.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

CHECK ALL
*EXCEPT Delivery Optimization Files * 
and then click OK

Wait for it to complete - it will take sometime
Do not use the computer whilst it is completing the clean up for anything else.
When the cleanup is complete the small windows will close.

Shut down and restart

The first loading may not be any different, but after that you may notice an improvement.
Please let me know.


----------



## Britfellow (Dec 26, 2013)

I followed your direction .... the first start up after running Disk clean up showed no improvement, but subsequent start up are MUCH improved .... to the point that I was unable to get an accurate timing of each stage !..i.e. power up to sign in ... perhaps ...4 secs !, sign in to desktop ... 2 to 3 secs !..... can't, and would not complain about that !.

Thank you very, very much.

Be safe and healthy.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers
That is about as good as you are going to get it
If you need further help just post and it will be my pleasure to assist.

AND
as I have said before on this topic you are great to work with *and so appreciative* that you make helping you a real pleasure.



> Thank you very, very much.


----------



## Snuffleufflegus (Apr 1, 2017)

Britfellow said:


> I followed your direction .... the first start up after running Disk clean up showed no improvement, but subsequent start up are MUCH improved .... to the point that I was unable to get an accurate timing of each stage !..i.e. power up to sign in ... perhaps ...4 secs !, sign in to desktop ... 2 to 3 secs !..... can't, and would not complain about that !.


Impressive!!

@Macboatmaster I salute you! very well done. Sincere apologies for the interference.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

*PLEASE do not apologise*
AND it was not an interruption
It was just that having worked on the topic - alone from the start of trying to improve the performance, I knew that the 90secs from log to desktop was not going to be found by clean boot
Most of the original problem, - with freezing on startup etc and general slowness was solved by changing various windows settings

Post 26 has some of the settings that I refer to
Background apps in windows 10 is a common cause of slowness on computers that lack good performing hardware etc and indexing if you do not use Search much is also another as I am sure you know.

My best regards and hope you stay safe in this current crisis


----------



## Britfellow (Dec 26, 2013)

Thank you Macboatmaster, and also to snuffleufflegus .... as I have stated previously ... any, and all assistance is very much appreciated .... I doff my cap to people with the knowledge, skill and patience to help people such as me.

Thank you again .... much appreciated....and, Macboatmaster .... I will not hesitate to seek your help should things go awry .


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers


----------

